# Razer Death Adder Druckpunktproblem mit rechter Maustaste!



## pfender (30. August 2007)

Habe jetzt eine brandneue Razer Deathadder, aber die Rechte Maustaste lässt sich etwas schwerer drücken als die linke. Und ich finde das das nervt, ist das etwa normal?

Außerdem ist das geräusch beim klicken der rechten Maustaste lauter..


----------



## El_Cativo (30. August 2007)

pfender am 30.08.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt eine brandneue Razer Deathadder, aber die Rechte Maustaste lässt sich etwas schwerer drücken als die linke. Und ich finde das das nervt, ist das etwa normal?
> 
> Außerdem ist das geräusch beim klicken der rechten Maustaste lauter..


Hab auch ne Deathadder, und bei mir ist es nicht so. Aber ist es wirklich so extrem das es dich stört ?


----------



## pfender (30. August 2007)

Finde schon.

Du merkst es auch nicht, wenn du ganz gezielst mal mit dem Finger ganz wenig druck drauf gibst und langsam immer mehr bist die Taste klickt?


Bei meiner Razer Diamondback war es so, dass die linke Maustaste immer schwerfälliger wurde, mittlerweile kann man sie kaum noch drücken.


----------



## El_Cativo (30. August 2007)

pfender am 30.08.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde schon.
> 
> Du merkst es auch nicht, wenn du ganz gezielst mal mit dem Finger ganz wenig druck drauf gibst und langsam immer mehr bist die Taste klickt?


Nö ich merk da echt keinen Unterschied, minimal vielleicht wenn ich beide mit dem Zeigefinger vergleiche, aber da ich ja nicht beide mit dem gleichen Finger bediene, eigentlich nicht nein.

Ich hab die Maus noch nicht so lange von daher kann ichs nicht beurteilen inwiefern sich die Klickbarkeit der Maustaste mit der Zeit verändert


----------

